# My Piranhas



## cemdogac (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice love your tank set-ups how many and what size tank you got those reds in?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

WOW


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

lol you would bump this thread just after i showed it to you lol. but they are some mighty fine tanks.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

of course lol


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Damn where this been hiding? Awesome tanks!! I LOVE the 36grown cariba tank!!! Now that's a SHOAL!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Impressive setups


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Those are some of the nicest tanks I've ever seen!

The pygo tank is absolutely incredible!!









(Thought I'd embed the videos for ya...)





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OhZMXqq0FY[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=on3Oev8XEi0[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pqNu_TKW98[/media]
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLxP0NeaB0k


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

In the last video with all the pygos, there is something on the tip right. Is that a dead pygo or something else?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

it looks like a ornament in the shape of a P to me. i noticed that too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

It's a ghost piranha.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that might be a sticker or something on the glass. it's not even moving with the water movement so definitely not something floating


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sticker or glass cleaner. That's a lot of pygos in there! Makes me wanna get 10 more. Good eye jp. A dead fish in that tank wouldn't be floating, it be stripped to head in a couple seconds.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Damn where this been hiding? Awesome tanks!! I LOVE the 36grown cariba tank!!! Now that's a SHOAL!


Where did you see that video?


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

In the last video what size tank is that and how many are in there? Its ok to have that many in that size tank? What is all the noise is that the filters?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

The very first link to you-tube but then scroll down to bottom it even says 36cariba. I was thinking it was the same tank as last link but it not.last link has the sticker or whatever.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Joe, thanks for the embed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

BRUNER247 said:


> Joe, thanks for the embed.


No problem man


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Idk Joe I can't see what you posted or linked. But I sent it to your email.


----------

